# how many garments would you bring to a 35k people festival



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm considering going to a 4 day event that had 35k people attend last year. I was wondering how you figure out what to bring. I am doing black women's tank tops small-2x. I am also bringing black mens t-shirts small-3x.
IF 2% of the 35,000 attendees purchase a garment. That is 1750 garments to bring. Do you think that's a good estimate?I am heat pressing designs on site. I also know that I can restock them with my distributor for 35% restocking charge. Id hate to run out of shirts on the first day and be sitting there with my thumb in my bum for 3 days.


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

Back when I was doing events I was able to capitalize on around 10% of the people who came thru the gates. That said I was the only apparel vendor at the event so that makes a HUGE difference. IMO its better to run out of shirt than to bring a bunch home.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

If your just selling rhinestones apparel then my first question would be percentage of women vs. men. It will also matter what the event is for - do you have shirts that fit the theme or stock designs. The custom or theme for the event will sell better.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

When we do big events, we bring plastisol transfers and blank garments. Otherwise, we lose a fortune.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

*wow 10 % would be great*. I have decided that I am not going to fart around with pressing on site. I'm just going to bring cases of premade garments. If I have left overs I can sell them there next year.here is a video of the event, you can get an idea of crowd sizes ect in the first minute of the video. Im also bringing can koozies and hats and glow bracelets/necklaces because this party goes on into the night. Any other good sellers you can think of? The womens tanks are going to be simple screenprint with a splash of rhinestones. There are more men that attend then women so I will adjust quantity accordingly. The mens shirt will be a one color screenprint with custom design for event.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agCMM6lGqEk


----------



## sgreen2308 (Dec 22, 2012)

That festival looks fun


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

yes it does look fun! I cant wait to go. I just paid for my vendor spot. Im going for it!


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, what did it cost you for a spot at the event?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

Man that looks like it would be fun. Best of luck with your sales, let us know how it all went.

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sawdust (May 13, 2009)

and you are the only vendor


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

The spot is 10 x 16 with one power supply for the three day event. It cost with tax $546 I will keep updating this post to discuss my journey.


----------

